# best turkey choke for mossberg maverick model 88?



## superman1275 (Feb 22, 2012)

What is the best turkey choke for mossberg maverick model 88 with a 28 inch barrel?


----------



## WFL (Feb 22, 2012)

What shell you want to shoot.  Most the time it likes the 650 to 660 rang.


----------



## Offroadtek (Feb 22, 2012)

Shot a 660 jelly head in mine, only shot hevi blend well tho. But does it shoot them well. 
Rule of thumb, the tighter the constriction the smaller the pellets need to be to pattern well. Other than that it's picking a choke then finding what loads it likes.


----------



## pnome (Feb 23, 2012)

The combo of these shells:
http://www.basspro.com/Winchester-Xtended-Range-Turkey-Loads-Shotshells/product/59342/100216

plus this choke:
http://www.basspro.com/Hunters-Spec...t-Undertaker-Choke-Tubes/product/45948/135702

Works VERY well in my mossberg 500.  Which is essentially the same gun.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Feb 23, 2012)

.660" Indian Creek Black Diamond Strike (Invector / WinChoke / Accu-Choke) with 3-inch Hevi-13 2 oz. number 6 or number 7 shot.


----------



## coon hunter (Feb 23, 2012)

Shoot a Kicks Gobbling Thunder .665 in mine, pretty good combo with the Winchester Sumpreme 5's.


----------

